# Dredger D.W. No.23 c.1918



## Gorhol

Hi All.

Whilst reading some information on the origin of the Nab Tower, built down here at Shoreham Harbour, I came across a picture of what appears to be a steam bucket dredger. The name given for the vessel is D.W. No.23, so far I have been unable find any other information for her.

http://www.findonvillage.com/0707_giants_code_named_mn.htm

The ship is in the fourth picture on the site.

Regards
Gor


----------

